# Autosmart- East Lothian - Edinburgh



## Euan (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone know where I can buy Autosmart products in the East Lothian/Edinburgh area?

I am after G101 + Tardis

Cheers,
Euan


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Pea****s just outside Longniddry sell Autosmart mate. Just before you come to the dualcarageway bit


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

what about the autosmart rep? he covers edin and surrounding areas.his name is Keith Wilson if i remember correctly.has a place in broxburn where he stores his stock and travels around in his truck.i did have his number a while back but not now,sorry! am sure you'll be able to find it,failling that gives a shout as i have the fife rep's number i could get it from him!!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

phone autosmart uk on 01543 481616 to find your edin reps his names keith ellwood.


----------



## Euan (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information. 

How does it work with the rep? Is there a minimum order?

Cheers,
Euan


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Euan said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> How does it work with the rep? Is there a minimum order?
> 
> ...


Nope there is no minimum order, but typically the franchisee will ask you to meet him at his warehouse or at another customer's if you are just after a few bits and bobs. If you let me have your postcode then I can put you in touch with your closest franchisee. thanks


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I use Keith Elwood regularly. 
Nice chap and happy to explain any new products etc.


----------

